# FS: Eco complete and 25g tank



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have lots of eco complete, i had it in my 72g bowfront. I believe i have about 60 to 80 lbs of it but not sure as yet. 
I am in the process of rinsing it and let it dry. 
$1 a lb or $50 for the whole thing (bring your own bucket please)

Also a 25g tank for sale, measurements are 24L x 12 1/2W x 20H. Is just the tank, no canopy or lights $30 SOLD


----------



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

What color is it? Thanks


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is black


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wednesday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wednesday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thursday nite bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Tuesday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

25g tank $30 till friday


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I know someone needs some eco


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

New pricing....
Eco complete about 60 to 80 lbs $1 a lb or $50 for the whole thing (bring your own bucket please)

25g tank (24L x 12 1/2W x 20H) Is just the tank, no canopy or lights $30


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank has been sold, eco complete still for sale


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

i'll take the eco complete


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I already replied to your pm


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Eco complete has been sold, thanks


----------

